# New To Forum



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

We bought our '05 25 RS-S the first week of March. Used it 3X's and love it. No issues yet. I'll continue reading this forum to keep it that way.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and congrads on the camper.

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome ....Where ya from.......join us at a rally someday. action

Good luck with the new trailer.









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Walker,

Welcome to Outbackers and your new TT. Have a great summer.

Mark


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

Currently we live in San Antonio, but we are moving to Galveston.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy your fine choice in a camper









Jim


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Welcome: This is an excellent forum with very polite and intelligent people. How did I get on here?







Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Walker Camping Co. to the group and congrats on the 25 RS-S
Don action


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

walker action

welcome aboard and congrats on the new trailer









now the fun starts







.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the new trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to outbackers.com action 
Congrats on the new TT







It's an Outback...you are among friends









O_Camper

I just noticed your pic - Where did you curb side rear support go?

Thor


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Have you ever camped on the beach on South Padre Island? I was stationed in San Antonio in the USAF and used to take off on the weekends and hang out on that beach. What a great place.

Reverie


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome to outbacker campers and forum. I liked the 25, the wife liked the 26 so of course we got the 26.







Let the fun begin.


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

Reverie,

I have never camped on SPI, but have been there many times...great place.

Kitty,

We like the 26 also, but I didn't want to buy a new TV, so we went with the 25. The Expedition has just enough.

All,

Thanks for the warm welcome!

JW


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congrats on your new Outback too!


----------

